# "alt"



## *ChAoS* c0r (26. April 2002)

Tscheescht

Haut mich nicht gleich alle, ich kann diesen vielleicht sinnlosen thread erklären : Ich hab kein Plan wie diese "art" kunst heißt.

Ichr kennt sicherlich alle shiver´s (hoffe is richtig geschrieben ) Signatur, dort hat er ein Bild, das sehr Alt Aussieht, nun meine frage, wie mache ich sowas???

Hier das pic :


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2002)

shiver ist ne sie 

nach all dem was ich so mitbekommen habe nennt sich das *dirtstyle* oder grunge  *g*

ich glaub da gibts sogar tutorials drüber ich seh mal nach.. 

edit: was für ne ironie, shiivaa (ungleich shiver *g*) hat zwei tutorials verfasst die in diese kategorie passen würden: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8087 und http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6983

rgds


----------



## *ChAoS* c0r (26. April 2002)

1. Wow, danke, das nenn ich schnelle antwort!

2. Ich check ehrlich gesagt beide nicht *s* das sind brushes oder? nun ja, dann muss ich die ränder nomma nachfahren oder?

3. ich probiers mal


//edit :

Ich schaff des set, das sieht bei mir voll doof aus...


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

heyhoi chaos

dein name scheint plan zu sein, ne? 

naja...wenn du meinst du kannst gleich nach den beiden tuts solche bilder machen dann hast du zu schnell gedacht.
denn da is auch plan dahinter, obwohl es nicht so aussieht.
ab und zu funktionierts auch ohne plan. brushes machen > brushen > 'hoppla, hätt ich nicht gedacht'-erlebnis 

//edit
solche bilder nenn ich übrigens 'frustbilder'...


----------



## *ChAoS* c0r (26. April 2002)

was kleines hab ich auch schon geschaft, ich wollte aber ein stockfoto für meine designseite umranden, so das es alt aussieht... 

Noch eine frage, hat einer von euch nen plan, wo ich mir "Layouts" ansehen kann? ich hab 12 mal neu mit dem design angefangen, und hab immer noch nix anständiges... (die layouts) sollten nur eine Aufteilung zeigen die Linksection usw... vom content abschotten und ein header sollte es haben, wenn net is auch net so schlimme...)

@ ChAoS = Plan : mhm nene, chaos isn clan... aber von PS usw. hab ich net sooooo den plan, bring zwar was zustande, hab auch nen tut erstellt, is aber eher son super anfänger tut... nu ja wat solls  

cya...


----------



## Maniacy (26. April 2002)

Musste halt öfter probiern.. nicht verzweifeln, wenn beim 5. Mal noch nicht klappt. Scheiss drauf, fängste eben noch mal von vorne an!
 So hab ichs auch gemacht 
Ich kanns zwar heute noch nicht so gut wie shiver aber hey, was solls *g* 
Also: Einfach weitermachen 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## cocoon (26. April 2002)

Da in diesem Zusammenhang immer nach den "Brushes" gefragt wird, wollt ich mal anmerken, dass es eigentlich nicht mal spezieller Brushes dafür bedarf. PS liefert noch einiges an Werkzeugspitzen mit (Verzeichnis "Goodies"), die man sich laden kann. Jedenfalls finden sich da auch ein paar, die man sehr gut für Grunge verwenden kann. Hab's jedenfalls alleine mit diesen geschafft, also probier die einfach mal.. 
Ansonsten überleg Dir, warum das eigentlich "dirty" heisst - weil's nach Dreck, Altem u.ä. aussieht. Also such nach Assoziationen mit "Dreck" oder "Alt", da finden sich dann sicher ein paar Elemente, die Du in solchen Bildern umsetzen kannst. Krikel-Krakel-Linien, Risse, Zerknittertes, Versetztes, Zerstörtes, Kratzer... Dafür eignen sich entsprechende texturen gut (s. Tutorial), die Du in S/W-Bilder umwandelst und anschliessend Teile (z.B. die weissen) entfernst und über den Rest legst.
Kannst auch den "düsteren" Charakter dieser Art Bilder ausbauen, indem Du z.B. Menschen schwarze Balken vor die Augen machst. 
Naja, mach halt, Du findest da schon was..


----------



## *ChAoS* c0r (26. April 2002)

jo, ich werds mal probiern, danke für die tips... 

Hab noch ne 3 frage : Wie mache ich zerknittertes Papier??? gibts da was zum anschaun oder so?

zum Layout : ich hab mich zwar mal auf designseiten von den usern im forum umgeschaut, schöne layouts gefunden, aber nicht das was ich such, also falls ihr was habt posted bitte... (sollte Klein sein )


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

naja...also für gute dirtstyle pics brauchste auch ein bisschen ein auge, denn den dreck immer an der 'richtige', oder an ner stelle zu setzen wo er auch nicht zu viel überdeckt oder ins gesamtbild passt is ne sache für sich.

[ironie]und da wir 'männlichen' members eh nicht so viel gefrustet sind wie frauen im allgemeinen können wir auch nich so gute 'frustpics' hinbrettern[/ironie] < nicht persönlich gemeint, shiver... - peace! :smoke:


----------



## Chaoskrieger (26. April 2002)

*Bäume!*

ööhm... kleiner Tip für Brushes:

Nimm dir n Pic von irgendwas, was in der Natur vorkommt.Vor allem Bäume! Und verarbeite das dann zu Brushes. (ich denk mal, wie das geht muss ich nich erklärn, oder?)
Das geht prima 
Stichworte: Baumkrone, Baumrinde, abgebrochener Baumstamm, Wurzeln, ect 

freie Natur is immer n bissel "dirty" *gg*

Greeeetz
Chaos


----------



## cocoon (26. April 2002)

Zerknittertes Papier: Einscannen und als Textur verwenden. So würd' ich es machen. Was man vielleicht mal ausprobieren könnte: Textteile (oder andere Bildelemente) so verschieben und verzerren, dass sie aussehen, als ständen sie auf so einem zerknitterten Stück Papier. Entweder per Hand oder mal den Verzerren-Filter verwenden (als Matrix-Dokument nimmst Du das Bild des zerknitterten Papiers).


----------



## shiver (26. April 2002)

frust-pics?!?!?!?

versteh ich nicht.. geht wohl über den weiblichen horizont *shrug*


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

yepp, frustpics. 

geht sicherlich nicht über deinen verstand hinaus, würd ich nie wagen zu behaupten  hier meine ganz eigene erläuterung...
...und zwar folgende:

wenn ich frustriert bin kommt mir alles düster und beschi$$en rein
meistens auch dunkel und dreckig > dirt
meine schlussfolgerung: wenn ich frustriert bin kann ich eher solche pics machen als jetzt - bin supa drauf :|
das ist keine verallgemeinerung, sondern eine feststellung wie ich das am besten hinkriege...


----------



## shiver (26. April 2002)

dann müsste ich ja dauer gefrustet sein *gg* (iiiiiiiihr seid schuld, wegen euch krieg ich mit 20 graue haare *gg*...  )
was ich allerdings nicht bin *lol*

ist alles eine frage der technik, wobei ich der meinung bin dass grunge eh over-used ist....


----------



## Maniacy (26. April 2002)

*Grunge overused?*

Hey ho 
Na also das Grunge overused is... ich weiss nicht... vielleicht in diesem Forum und vielleicht auf vielen anderen Seiten... 
Aber meiner Meinung nach, könnte das Web noch viiiel mehr Grunge vertragen!
Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass das Frustpics sind. Man muss ja nicht gleich suizidgefährdet sein, aber ein gewisser Hang zum Melancholischen gehört irgendwie schon dazu. (shiver bitte fühl dich nicht angegriffen, ich mach ja selbscht auch so Pics *peace*)

So und damits nicht gaaanz offtopic ist, hier noch eine wunderschöne Grunge- bzw Dirtstyle Textur, mithilfe der man, mit ein paar Tricks, (Schwellenwert und negativ multiplizieren) schnell zum Erfolg kommt! 

MEINE LIEBLINGSTEXTUR

Und hier ein Ergebnis.. 2 min Arbeit aber sieht ganz annehmbar aus, oder?


----------



## shiver (26. April 2002)

hm... yuck.. naja.. das ist genau die art von stil die ich nicht mag *gg*


ich mag eher die "********, mein kopierer is kaputt!"-methode 






naja, aber das ist jetzt echt off...


----------



## Maniacy (27. April 2002)

@shiver Ich, ich weiss, was du meinst  Find ich persönlich eigentlich auch besser, war mir aber zu viel Arbeit *g*
Aber weil Du's bist, hab ich mich nomma drangesetzt  

@c0r wenn du Texturen, wie z.B. die chinesischen Schriftzeichen im Hintergrund vom geposteten Pic haben willst, frag ruhig bei mir an, ich hab ne kleine Sammlung ausländischer Zeitungen, da kann ich dir gern n bissel was zum üben einscannen... gilt selbstverständlich auch für alle andern hier  Ich find, Zeitung generell macht sich recht gut in Dirt-Style Pics und da ja nicht irgendein Zeitungsartikel sondern das "Bild" im Vordergrund stehen soll empfiehlt es sich, eine Zeitung zu benutzen, die der Großteil deiner "Zielgruppe" nicht lesen kann, sodass die Aufmerksamkeit nicht abgelenkt wird. *g* 
Also, wer eingescannte, japanische oder chinesiche oder arabische Zeitung haben will... Einfach mal Bescheid sagen 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Maniacy (27. April 2002)

sry hab das Pic vergessen... *sigh*
und das um die Uhrzeit....


----------



## freekazoid (27. April 2002)

nunja leutz...
was veersteht ihr denn bitte genau unter der 


> "********, mein kopierer is kaputt!"-methode


??
much white & some black dirt??


----------



## Maniacy (27. April 2002)

*Komplettlösung "Monkey Artwork II"*

naja ich glaube, 





> "********, mein kopierer is kaputt!"-methode


 ist ein sehr dankbarer (Kunst-) Begriff, da er sich recht gut auslegen lässt.

Also am einfachsten lässt sich das folgendermaßen erklären:
Stell dir vor, du bist Guybrush Treepwood und hast einen Baseballschläger, etwas Öl, etwas Schmirgelpapier und einen Kopierer. Und um an die Schatzkarte zum lägendären Schatz zu kommen musst du einem alten Seemann ein nach der "********, mein kopierer is kaputt!"-methode" erstelltes Artwork bringen. Also jetzt machst du Folgendes:
a) Kombiniere Schmirgelpapier mit Baseballschläger
b) Kombiniere "Schmirgelschläger 2000" mit Öl
c) Benutze "Kopiererbuster 2005" mit Kopierer

*gg*
Ööööhm... triffts das in etwa, shiver? *gg*

Nee mal im Ernst: Ich glaub, es ist echt dir überlassen, wie du das machst, hauptsache, es gibt viel Kontrast und nur Graustufen 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Christoph (27. April 2002)

nur wenn´s wen interessiert!

http://www.hochi.net

da hab ich unter //pixel ein paar "dirt-style" -pics wie ihr sie nennt!

cu


----------



## shiver (27. April 2002)

hm sorry, aber die sind nicht wirklich gut....

layergeklatsche und texturensuckage, also nicht wirklich ansehnliche arbeit, sorry.


jetzt is das aber wirklich offtopic, özer wird mich hauen =(


----------

